# EMSCharts SyncPad



## ZombieEMT (Oct 27, 2013)

I had a question in regards to EMSCharts with Syncpad on the iPad. I can not seem to find the right answer through EMScharts website. The general info states that you need an EMScharts subscription, does this mean just your regular EMSCharts account? I am trying to figure out if this is a licensing thing or if I can just download onto an iPad and use it.


----------



## medic308 (Oct 27, 2013)

HaleEMT said:


> I had a question in regards to EMSCharts with Syncpad on the iPad. I can not seem to find the right answer through EMScharts website. The general info states that you need an EMScharts subscription, does this mean just your regular EMSCharts account? I am trying to figure out if this is a licensing thing or if I can just download onto an iPad and use it.



In my experience I believe that as long as you have the standard subscription it will work. My employer has EMScharts and use sync pad and I have it downloaded on my iPad and it works.


----------

